# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > Opportunity: How to make double sided silver Morgan, Peace dollar coin ring

## goldenequity

This looks *IMPOSSIBLE*.....



Until you know how. 

►(Psssst!...Looking for a new skillset? You can DO it  )
A brother in Liberty shows you exactly how he does it in this fascinating video.



*
Is that cool or WHAT??????*

*You can explore the opportunity* here... 
either: *buy the tools* to do it 
or, 
*buy the rings* in bulk wholesale for resale @ your shop or farmer's market.

Cheers,
G.

----------


## goldenequity

*CLAD FIAT*: How to turn 25 cents into $15 

Shane Bell shows us 2 things: (at least)
1. There's more than one way to make these
2. The hole need not be centered

----------


## puppetmaster

Looks fun

----------

